# Upgrading the SPYDER



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a two year old SPYDER FLICKER that came with a Simrad go 5. I’d like to upgrade to the go 7 for the larger screen. 
Has anyone ever swapped out a Simrad before ?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If you are just swapping from a 5" to a 7" you should be able to use your previous power cord and transducer.


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Mike C said:


> If you are just swapping from a 5" to a 7" you should be able to use your previous power cord and transducer.


Yep I know I can do that I meant to say I’m changing the transducer as well......


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Easy enough job. 
Get some paracord and tie off to the xducer with clinch knots. 
Pull it through and pull a bunch of extra cord. The extra cord will stay in the tube after you pull the xducer through. 
Tie the new xducer to the cord where it comes out of the tube and tape the plug to the cord so it lays nice and flat. 
Go into the bathroom and grab your wife's hair conditioner and rub a bunch of it on the cable and the cord that you'll be pulling through. The conditioner makes it slick and easier to pull through. If it gets stuck like they some times do, the extra cord can be used to tug it back and forth to clear the path. 
Once you get the cables run, install them to the mounted unit with no pre load. Then use a couple of zip ties to keep them aligned


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Mike C said:


> Easy enough job.
> Get some paracord and tie off to the xducer with clinch knots.
> Pull it through and pull a bunch of extra cord. The extra cord will stay in the tube after you pull the xducer through.
> Tie the new xducer to the cord where it comes out of the tube and tape the plug to the cord so it lays nice and flat.
> ...


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome thank you so much


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

If you have access to a fish tape, no relation to actual fish, use it in conjunction with electrical tape to secure some messenger lines (nylon chord) and run an extra one while running the new transducer line. Make two passes, and tie an extra one off for the next one. The fish tape makes quick work of this and don’t spare on the tape. I did this on my Cayenne and tied off to my livewell out flow piping using a simple knot. Let me know if you need any photos.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

That is why I suggested extra para cord. Once he pulls the xducer cable through, he'll have extra cord for the next job. 
I think I forgot to mention that...


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks a lot that makes a lot of sense and I happen to have a fish tape.....


----------

